# Rod butt, reel seat, and foregrip Replacement - BPS Spinning Rod



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Fishing buddy's dog literally ate all the cork off his BPS spinning rod so I told him that I would replace it.

Issues:

1. Weight - I do not know how my buddy fished (drop shot, texas rigs, and senkos for smallmouth bass) with this rod for 15 hours a day for 7 days straight on our Canadian fishing trip a couple a weeks ago - the rod is SO TIP HEAVY HEAVY it is pathetic. I got sore wrists just from testing it.

2. Epoxy - OMG! So much epoxy on the entire lower half.

3. Cheap everything - Reel seat literally fell apart when i was cutting it off.

4. Even after I replaced the entire lower half (butt, rear grip, reel seat, foregrip) with identical parts, the rod still needs to have the butt section weighed.

Overall, I think anyone who is considering buying a BPS rod should bring their reel (with line on it) to the shop and put it on the rod to see how it balances. If you did that with this rod you would see just how tip heavy the "saved a lot of bucks!" rod really is... For a couple of bucks more he could have built a pretty good custom rod that BALANCES with his spinning reel...

Just my $.02...

Sandcrab
Lamiglas or bust!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

*Rod Balance*



> take your reel, (with line on it), to the store and put it on the rod you want to buy to see how it balances.


That right there is one piece of GREAT ADVICE if you gonna spend some big bucks on a rod !!!

Thank you


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

You should see the guide foots - burs and all... Not a smooth sand for ramp at all... 

I'll stick with building my American made Lamiglas rods Thank You... Next project will be the Lami Infinity bass rod...

Sandcrab


----------

